# Are crickets a safe feeder and should I get black or brown.?



## Musclynerd (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi I have 1 leopard gecko and have never fed her crickets because ive been told they can spread pinworm through cannibalism by quite a few people. But ive also had someone send me a study were they looked at sample of a few thousand crickets from different suppliers and in the study they found no sign of pinworm.

Im just wondering what are other peoples views on this topic as I would like to buy crickets because Im finding other feeders quite expensive so would like to buy crickets but only if they are safe. And before people tell me I know about they probably wont cannibalise if they have the right conditions but I wouldnt want to risk if it its dangerous. 

Also are brown crickets as good as black apart from them being very jumpy.


----------



## Musclynerd (Nov 3, 2011)

bump.


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Cannibalism won't create pinworms, just help their spread to other crickets. The best you can do is buy from a trusted supplier. 

Many keepers use crickets, I personally prefer the brown species over the black field crickets, as I've found them less noisy, and less likely to cause problems if left unchecked in a vivarium. Locusts are much easier to handle, but are more expensive.

Have you considered breeding your own roaches? They're a lot simpler to breed, and can save you a lot of money in the long run.

Best,
Paul


----------



## Musclynerd (Nov 3, 2011)

Paul112 said:


> Cannibalism won't create pinworms, just help their spread to other crickets. The best you can do is buy from a trusted supplier.
> 
> Many keepers use crickets, I personally prefer the brown species over the black field crickets, as I've found them less noisy, and less likely to cause problems if left unchecked in a vivarium. Locusts are much easier to handle, but are more expensive.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks I guess ill give them a try from what ive seen most people use them so surely they arnt that dangerous and yes im going to eventually breed dubia roaches my only concern is though is that ill have aload of huge roaches to big to do anything with because I only have 1 small leo.


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Whilst they're not worth as much recently, as so many people are breeding them, there are always people after dubias, and you shouldn't have trouble finding people who will want your surplus roaches 

Best,
Paul


----------



## JMDaniels (Sep 28, 2012)

Musclynerd said:


> Hi I have 1 leopard gecko and have never fed her crickets because ive been told they can spread pinworm through cannibalism by quite a few people. But ive also had someone send me a study were they looked at sample of a few thousand crickets from different suppliers and in the study they found no sign of pinworm.
> 
> Im just wondering what are other peoples views on this topic as I would like to buy crickets because Im finding other feeders quite expensive so would like to buy crickets but only if they are safe. And before people tell me I know about they probably wont cannibalise if they have the right conditions but I wouldnt want to risk if it its dangerous.
> 
> Also are brown crickets as good as black apart from them being very jumpy.


Crickets are safe as long as you order them from a reputable farm / supplier. You also have to make sure that you keep them carefully after you receive them. The container needs to be secure so that parasitic flies and other threats can not get in. Use a tight mesh top and don't open it unless you are cleaning or feeding. If any crickets escape and you catch them loose in your home, do not put them back in with the other crickets. Just set them free because it's possible for them to have picked up a parasite while loose. If you follow those basic measures and have caution, you do not have anything to worry about. It is extremely rare for crickets to arrive infected from a trusted supplier.

I believe brown crickets are a bit less strong and less aggressive than the black ones, so I prefer those.


----------



## Sammyb (Jan 30, 2012)

ive always used crickets with my leos. i would agree with the above post and go with brown over black and always gut load and dust before feeding them to your gecko.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

breed your own dubia roaches -they are a fantastic feeder and easy to breed


----------



## Musclynerd (Nov 3, 2011)

Ive currently got some brown but they arnt silent I thought they were, I was really disappointed they would of been ideal if they were. They are only silent when they are babies from what ive read?

I think after this batch ive got has gone ill not get them again just purely on the noise they make.


----------



## mrduff13 (Nov 18, 2012)

all crickets make a noise, some are better than others, blacks make a horrid noise! almost like a bell, the less seen brown crickets are very quite but rarely seen now, silent crickets are not silent at all they are just quiter than browns,
both bite, but they wont carry desease if baught from a good supplier. 
just type into a google search and you will quickly see that crickets are the post popular live food. 

locust are not as good because they are very expensive and dont gut load as easy unless you keep them under a intense light. most the time when baught from shops they are completly empty, and ofcause a empt insect is just scales for your animal.. not good 

i aggre with someone saying dubia are good, very easy to get going, within 6 months for a 25 pound investment you will have food for life.. pluss more to sell to friends haha


----------

